# Lawn Vac



## marine47 (Aug 12, 2010)

Guys, I want to attach a 9.00 Commercial Lawn Vac from DR Equipment to my 60" Cub Cadet Model 401 mower deck using DR's universal boot.

How difficult is this going to be??


----------



## sparkyz68 (Jun 7, 2010)

*universal boot*

If you are generally handy, they are pretty easy to install. DR is made for the homeowner, so most of their stuff is pretty user friendly.


----------



## marine47 (Aug 12, 2010)

Spark,

Thanks, mate. I found a DR manual on their site and learned some things. Mostly it's a pain in the a__. I managed to locate a deck boot from the manufacturer of my deck so I think I'm set. DR provides an adapter which should help. Thanks for the reply. Cheers.


----------

